# Have Hashimoto's, but having issues...advice?



## dsyndicate (May 22, 2007)

I was diagnosed about 2 1/2 years ago and have been on 75mcg of levo since then. I never felt bad prior to being diagnosed, it was found during a routine physical. Anyway, over the last 6-8 months I have been having on and off low grade fevers (99-101), weakness, fatigue and some mild depression. I recently underwent a ton of tests to find out what is wrong, but everything came back normal...including my thyroid levels...although, I don't know what the numbers were, my bad.

Is it possible that maybe my medication is not fully working and the fevers and other symptoms are being caused by Hashimotos? Just trying to find out if anyone else has experience with this. Any info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your levels will reflet if your medication is working. However, maybe your levels are not where they should be for you to feel your best, that is, within your Labs reference range. But you wouldn't know this if you don't know your "numbers".

Next time get copies of your test TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 with Labs reference range.

Fatigue, weekness and deperssion are symptoms of hypothyroidism. Low grade fever is a symptom more specific to Hashimoto thyroiditis


----------



## dsyndicate (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply GD. Its weird, as I never really had any symptoms until about 8 months ago...and that's almost 3 years after being diagnosed with Hashimoto's and on medication. I think its time to see an endocrinologist and not rely on my regular doctor. I will make sure to have test results in hand from now on....thanks again!!!!

Dave


----------



## Gulu22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone have advice about my period and such? And I'm seeing my general practitioner, not my ob/gyn about this. Should I see my ob? Thanks for any information you can pass along. This thyroid stuff is all so new to me...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gulu, what's the concern with your cycles? What's your history? We need more information to be helpful.


----------

